
Show HN: EteSync – Secure, Encrypted, and Journaled Cloud Sync - tasn
https://www.etesync.com/
======
tasn
Hey everyone, creator here.

As it says on the website, EteSync is a secure, end-to-end encrypted and
journaled personal information synchronization for Android, the desktop and
the web. It currently supports contacts, calendars and task lists, with more
on the way.

It's been almost two years since I first posted about EteSync here on HN
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13975965](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13975965))
and a lot has changed since. Here are some of the highlights:

There are now a web client, a desktop proxy (so you can use e.g. Thunderbird,
Outlook or Mac's Contacts app) and a python API, making it available on many
more devices.

You now can also share your calendars, address books and task lists with other
users. So you can e.g. have an end-to-end encrypted shared calendar.

We now support sending invitations for calendar events with attendees.
Something that's traditionally implemented on the server, but because of end-
to-end encryption we had to implement on the client side.

There is now support for tasks (todo lists) using the Open Tasks (open source)
app. It's already there in the Google Play version, and will be available on
F-Droid soon, once they build it.

A lot of usability and stability improvements all around thanks to many
reports from the community! It's a much more polished product nowadays.

The web application is signed and verified in the browser using another
project of mine, Signed Pages ([https://github.com/tasn/webext-signed-
pages/](https://github.com/tasn/webext-signed-pages/)), which adds a layer of
in-browser security that's not available elsewhere.

I have have a lot more planned, and I just can't wait to get it all out there.
:)

Looking forward to hearing your feedback, and any cool ideas you may have, or
end-to-end encrypted products you're just dying to have but don't exist...

Thanks a lot, Tom

P.S I'll be giving a talk about some of the challenges with building end-to-
end encrypted applications based on my experience from EteSync. You can either
attend FOSDEM (free, and a great conference), or watch the live-stream. More
information:
[https://fosdem.org/2019/schedule/event/challenges_in_buildin...](https://fosdem.org/2019/schedule/event/challenges_in_building_end_to_end_encrypted_applications_learnings_from_etesync/)

------
plouc
It looks interesting, but there's no info on pricing available without first
signing up...

~~~
tasn
Thanks for the feedback. I should probably add a pricing page, you're right.
Though you don't need to sign-up to see the pricing, you see it straight from
the sign up page:
[https://www.etesync.com/accounts/signup/](https://www.etesync.com/accounts/signup/)

